# Garage Build (start to end)



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Ideally I should have built the garage before I purchased the car, but couldn't help myself.

Can't remember how long this has taken from start to finish probably around 3 months in all. costs have been kept very low, principally thanks to my neighbours son and his mate (ex block paving layer) who did all the hard graft.

To start, some rather ratty looking garages.










Bye bye garages









Drill up base









Hardcore, type 1 etc









Shuttering in, membrane down and reinforcement









concrete poured and smoothed (messy and expensive as has to be pumped from the road!)









Driveways raised and merged to meet new base, this was a much bigger job than expected, extra 3 tons of type 1 went down, and the original sand the blocks were laid on was way too thick.









New garage up, took them a day in total, they started 1 afternoon, finished the next morning/lunch. Couple of hard working northerners.










Inside, a bit dark and dingy.









After 3 coats of white paint (the bare concrete was lapping it up)









Electrics in, and bike rack, both thanks to my Dad.









Masked edges, and 2 coats of 1k epoxy regal light grey floor paint.









fitted weatherstrip, £35 off ebay, perfect for keeping water out.










Shelving assembled and all my gear in. You will notice the marks on the floor, I didn't put anything under the car tyres after putting the car back in the garage and it's stood for a week and the paint has bonded to the tyres. End result is it's ripped the paint off the concrete in places. Slighty disappointed given I left it 3 days before putting the car back in. I will patch it and put some lino over the top to protect it this time.










Finished. It's as wide as we could get away with, and having the twin garage with my neighbour has maximised the width of the plot. Access to the garages is much improved thanks to merged and raised driveway.
I'm also able to machine the car while in the garage, which is a major bonus.


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks real nice mate, good job!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great man/detailing cave there mate, nicely done:thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good mate.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

nice work


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking detailing cave matey, garage supplier company wasn`t from stockton was it ???


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking detailing cave matey, garage supplier company wasn`t from stockton was it ???


Got the garage from Lidget, really great to deal with.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

top job:thumb:

was thinking why didn't he buy a double garage, then realised ones your neighbours


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Loving the man cave. Nice work


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Good write up and a nice space for the pride and joy :thumb:


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

npinks said:


> top job:thumb:
> 
> was thinking why didn't he buy a double garage, then realised ones your neighbours


Bit short of space down south so it was the best solution and my neighbour wanted in on the project as well.

For both of us it's the best solution, it's big enough to machine my car inside now, and with the lights it makes for a great man cave in the winter.

It has been a bit of a nightmare trying to keep the car clean with all my detailing gear and high pressure hose stored in the house. So much better with everything accessible on shelves in the garage now.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks really good. When you say there was too much sand under the monoblocks , how mush did you have and how much is recommended? (depth wise)


----------

